# transistor d882



## radio13 (Mar 15, 2010)

hola buen dia, soy nuevo en este foro, mi pregunta es estoy tratando de reparar una lampara de emergencia, y tengo una duda sobre el transistor d882 ya que me marca continuidad en 2 de sus patas en los dos sentidos ( por lo tal parece que esta en corto), mi pregunta es si lo puedo checar como cualquier transistor o este tiene una caracteristica en especial??


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

¿ Tu transistor se parece a esto ?
*2SD882*


----------



## radio13 (Mar 20, 2010)

No solo diene las letras D882, y tiene otras pero por internet solo este codigo aparece pero aun no se como checarlo


----------



## georgeleonar (May 10, 2011)

feliz dia
amigo ese efectivamente es un transistor y se comporta como el mismo, pero sus capacidad de resistir o sus caracteristicas es diferente a un simple transistor eso se ve en el datasheet, es por ello que trae para colocarle un disipador de calor por su trabajo mas forzado de corriente, bueno probar si esta bien es muy sencillo colocalo en un tester donde se prueban los transistores y listo si el rangodel  beta coincide con el del rango que aparece en el del datasheet esta bueno...........


----------

